# Audi TT RS Lacking up top, Dyno graph provided



## tony11011 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Guy's,

This is my first post on the forum, i just got a TT RS love the car, but just want to know if this is the way the car should drive, Midrange power is great and i love it but, abouve about 4500 rpm it really seems to slow down, not sure if it's sny where near the 4.6 sec 0-100 km/h. You can see a dip in power in the graph too. Also the car made 194 KW @ the wheels. the 176 was the last run when he backed off.

Is this what a stock TTRS pwer curve looks like? 
Sorry for all the questions, first Audi i have ever owned came from a Nissan GTR, so any help will be great. 

Cheers 
Anthony


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

It should be blatantly obvious that your graph is NOT a TTRS. The TTRS makes more than 176.2 kW (236 hp). Besides, I wouldn't trust anything that looks like it was made using some 1995 DOS program.

Look at the stock numbers here:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

i smell :bs:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

194KW is only 260HP, which would be abnormally low even at the wheels. Most TT-RS dyno at their rated 340-360HP, depending upon market/version, when adding back a reasonable amount for drive train loss.


----------



## tony11011 (Nov 26, 2012)

mate it's a TT RS, with the 2.5 5 cylinder motor. it made 194kw at the wheels, the APR graph is made at the fly wheel and i doubt that graph is accurate too. 
Got the Dyno done last week in sydney Australia so any ideas if this is normal, any one out there with a stock dyno graph with at wheel power?



i0n said:


> It should be blatantly obvious that your graph is NOT a TTRS. The TTRS makes more than 176.2 kW (236 hp). Besides, I wouldn't trust anything that looks like it was made using some 1995 DOS program.
> 
> Look at the stock numbers here:


----------



## tony11011 (Nov 26, 2012)

The car is a 2010 tt rs built in March, took it into the Audi dealer and they pluged it in and took it for a drive, it didn't come up with any fault codes at all and they said the car is performing to factory. i know they are rated at 250kw here in Aus and that's a loss of 60kw through the drive train which does seem high. i don't know if im being paranoid because i'm coming from a 400kw car at the wheels. 



hightechrdn said:


> 194KW is only 260HP, which would be abnormally low even at the wheels. Most TT-RS dyno at their rated 340-360HP, depending upon market/version, when adding back a reasonable amount for drive train loss.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

tony11011 said:


> The car is a 2010 tt rs built in March, took it into the Audi dealer and they pluged it in and took it for a drive, it didn't come up with any fault codes at all and they said the car is performing to factory. i know they are rated at 250kw here in Aus and that's a loss of 60kw through the drive train which does seem high. i don't know if im being paranoid because i'm coming from a 400kw car at the wheels.


Even with the older 2.5T you should be seeing closer to 290hp at the wheels, something seems off.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

PS:

If you dyno'd this on a non-locking AWD dyno, all kinds of weird **** will happen.
Dyno it in FWD mode, or on a mustang or other locking 4wd dyno.



PS: This car is gonna feel slow as hell coming from a GTR, until you are at least Stage2...


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

As an owner of a TTRS here in Australia, my car made similar numbers on a Dyno Dynamics Dyno.

The US guys probably aren't aware of this, but our DD dyno's read anywhere from 15-20% lower than their mustang dyno's.

Don't stress about the low numbers.

As Joneze93tsi said, on the rollers, you can often get very funny behaviour with the haldex system.

I found that after 3-4 runs it would throw an ABS/Haldex AWD issue when run on these dynos.

The massive drop in AFR's is because there's not enough airflow through the car, and it's triggering a "rich" condition to keep the temps down.

FWIW - My car after it was tuned, pulled 256awkw on the same dyno.

Cheers,
matt


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

OP I had a similar post a few months back with a stage 2 2012 TTRS. I used a dyno dynamics as well and the power made to the wheels was shockingly low at just over 302whp. Dyno dynamics ar e a poor indicator and as one of the other members posted there is a lot to consider when dumping this car. 

The most important thing is does it feel fast to you? Get a tune spend the money on mods if you are into that and you will se e an entirely different vehicle come alive. This motor is rock solid and will handle the extra power very well. As does the tranny. 

Mod it and you will be able to hang with the cars you intend to want to compete with on the street or track. 

All cars are meant to be driven and its not always about the dyno numbers. Some are into it and some aren't. Enjoy this car in good health and tune it! Anyone that has done the tuning will tell you it's a totally new vehicle and extremely fast..0-60, 0-100, 60-130, you name it and it improves dramatically.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

My 3.2 TT ran 172HP on the same kind of dyno and everyone had a fit about it and said, that's crap etc... That's all hog wash and rhetoric from people who actually think that their stock TT has 300+ HP as the wheels... Sure it does... if you mod the hell out of it....All that matters really is the increase in power on the same dyno when you do mods. A stock TTRS is not all that powerful as compared to a GTR or a very powerful TT like mine... I've been in both and it's not even close...


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

sentari said:


> My 3.2 TT ran 172HP on the same kind of dyno and everyone had a fit about it and said, that's crap etc... That's all hog wash and rhetoric from people who actually think that their stock TT has 300+ HP as the wheels... Sure it does... if you mod the hell out of it....All that matters really is the increase in power on the same dyno when you do mods. A stock TTRS is not all that powerful as compared to a GTR or a very powerful TT like mine... I've been in both and it's not even close...


Are you saying that a stock TT-RS doesn't put down 300hp at the wheels? If so, either you are incorrect or we have the makings for a law suit against Audi. A manual transmission drive train won't eat up 20% of the crank HP, which would be the only explanation other than the 2.5 not making the rated 340-360HP in the first place. Considering there are plenty of reports of TT-RS models putting down better than expected power, it doesn't seem plausible that *all* TT-RS are down on power. 

Lack of airflow and the resultant massive drop in AF ratio to cool down the turbo, cats, etc would cause a big hit in power. Hot temps could also cause it to pull timing, which would be another reduction in power output. These are more logical explanations than all TT-RS being down on power.


----------



## Jet jockey (Sep 20, 2011)

Got to remember its almost summer in Australia, I don't think the intercooler in this and the tts is very good, so it will suffer from heat soak bad.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

perhaps it has hoon limiter in place? hahahaha


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

sentari said:


> A stock TTRS is not all that powerful as compared to a GTR or a very powerful TT like mine... I've been in both and it's not even close...


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

:thumbup:

looks like this guy.


----------



## tony11011 (Nov 26, 2012)

What is a 4wd locking Dyno? and how do i get the car to just run in front wheel drive to Dyno it? 
i know my GTR was quick just expected 0-100 to feel quicker with it being a 4.6 sec car. Just want to make sure i didn't get a dud.

Thanks for your reply. 



joneze93tsi said:


> PS:
> 
> If you dyno'd this on a non-locking AWD dyno, all kinds of weird **** will happen.
> Dyno it in FWD mode, or on a mustang or other locking 4wd dyno.
> ...


----------



## tony11011 (Nov 26, 2012)

the mid range on this car is insane and i love it, just up top thats the only thing that is lacking. Where do you get your car dynoed to get acurate results and also, how did you self tune it? very interested in that.



jibbed said:


> As an owner of a TTRS here in Australia, my car made similar numbers on a Dyno Dynamics Dyno.
> 
> The US guys probably aren't aware of this, but our DD dyno's read anywhere from 15-20% lower than their mustang dyno's.
> 
> ...


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

sentari said:


> My 3.2 TT ran 172HP on the same kind of dyno


My 08 3.2 dyno'd 224 awhp on a all wheel drive Dynojet. Goes to show how low Dyno Dyamics read and that you cannot compare numbers from different dyno types. Enjoy your TTRS- its quite a beast as it can actually use all the power that it makes unlike FWD or RWD cars.


----------



## tony11011 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok got it tuned from BWA auto in sydney and the results are bellow, very happy with the tune. 

If your wondering why is the torque is comes on a little later its cause one run was done in 4th gear and the other in 5th, as inlet temps where killing timing, it was a 41 degree day in sydney.


----------



## Haydos (Nov 1, 2021)

I’m currently in the same position, just bought a 2012 Audi TTRS with the following mods and it got 230kw atw . Which is very low here’s the list of parts 

Wagner 4.5 inch downpipe 
Wagner intercooler 
Aero speed intake 
Stage 2 custom tune 


I bought it like this , I’m pretty sure it shouldn’t be that low


----------

